# Caribbean bareboat charter invitation



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

my wife and i are planning a 7 day bareboat charter (we skipper the boat) in the Caribbean. british virgin islands.
looking for another couple to join us.
i had made the charter thinking we had another couple lined up.
they canceled and i am afraid the 42 footer my be to much for us. (wife has very little experience)
this is not a trip where you are trapped on a boat for 7 days!
dates= leave sat jan 6, return sat jan 13
approximate costs airfare and charter 42' Beneteau
2 couples= $ 3300.00
this is a real good price.
if you are interested let me know.
if you are concerned about compatibility, here is what my wife and i like.
sailing, eating, cocktails, snorkeling, rock and roll.
see these links for more info.

http://www.moorings.com/Destinations.aspx?Destination=TOR
http://www.beneteauusa.com/sail/previous/oceanis/oceanis411_intro.php

Regards, Bob


----------



## subzero (Sep 23, 2006)

*I wouldn't worry about that...*

My wife and I were on a 43 footer in the BVIs last year and our guests left a few days before the end of our charter. We were apprehensive at first of handling the boat by ourselves for the remainder of the charter, but we soon realized after our guests were gone that they hadn't been doing much in terms of boat handling anyway and we truly did not see any difference after they were gone.

If anything, it boosted our confidence in our abilities. Sailing in the Caribbean is a lot easier than in the narrow commercial waterways with strong tides and currents we have around here (St. Lawrence river, Canada). We found it easy anyway.

This year, we're chartering another 43 footer in the Grenadines and we're going just with our kids (4 and 7), and no guests.

My advice: if it comes down to that, don't hesitate to go even if there's just the two of you.


----------

